# Is it just me or....



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

It seems like my car is "coming ALIVE" I'm at just under 5k miles and I can feel a power increase that's pretty noticable. I love it. How about you guy's/girls? have you felt this?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I have noticed the same thing at about 9k miles. I attribute it to the perfect weather conditions that a presented by the mild winter here. Cool air with low humidity.arty:


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Man, I love it! It feels like I just gained 20-30 hp. Maybe it's just me but I'm not complaining!arty:


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I have almost 5K on my 05. It does behave different now than when i first got it but I have to be skeptical and think its due to the weather. The 60-70 degree mornings and evenings here in FL is awesome. The car runs like a raped ape during those times. The big test will be when we have the 90+ degree weather if it still runs the same in the middle of the day.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

There was a post a while back that said that our computers adapt to how we drive and I agree with that statement. If you drive your car like an old lady (no disrespect) for a while and then try to romp on it--it feels sluggish/slower (at least thats how if felt to me) so from that moment on I make sure that I DRIVE my car.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Right on man:agree That sounds good enuff for me. It's has been warmer than usual here. I dont know:willy:


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

You should keep on feeling power gains like that up to 10k miles IMO. I remember when I hit 2.4k miles, man what a difference.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

NICE! Ok so it's not just me. Thanks for all your input. Cant wait to see what's next


----------

